# Flexbar lathe Chuck shield



## richl (Aug 12, 2017)

I read a post here a few weeks back, for the life of me I can't find it and thank the original poster. Real cool aftermarket accessory for your lathe. If your lathe comes with a Chuck cover, this device is better because of the added visibility. I do prefer having something to hind my face and head behind from time to time on the lathe, this has more area to hide behind, and the clear lexan allows for better visibility.
Included in the shot is plexus, a plastic cleaner and polish, also recommended in the same thread

Plexus
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002MQAWIA/ref=oh_aui_bia_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Flexbar shield
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007GSW4Z8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'm sure it can be modified to fit many different lathes, it appears to be a bolt in setup for Asian lathes in the 12-16" range.

Hth
Rich


----------



## Cheeseking (Aug 13, 2017)

I'll second this particular guard.  I put one on my 11" several years ago and it's worked out pretty good.   I know a lot of guys hate guards.  Admittedly I was somewhat apprehensive that it might get in the way and be more of a pita than a benefit.   Honestly tho it doesn't interfere and really does keep a large % of the flying stuff contained.   The design is such that it flips up easily for operating the chuck key, measuring  and part/chuck change outs.   If ever it truly gets in the way its about a 30 second job to loosen the knob and pull it completely off the mounting.     Thus far I have not needed to  totally remove it.   One thing that may or may not be of concern is the plastic getting scratched or fogged up from oil and chips when wiping it down or whipping around during cuts.   So far its holding up.     Definitely recommend it to anyone considering adding a guard.


----------

